# QG18DE Cam Petition



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Please, only respond here if your a QG18DE owner.*  

Okay, I just got off the phone with Clark regarding the QG18DE cams. He stated JWT isn't ready yet to start developing and testing cams for the QG18DE yet. He said they have higher priority projects in front of this. Which is understandable from a business perspective. Which is one reason why I'm doing this petition. If your seriously interested in purchasing a set of QG18DE cams, PLEASE let me know. 

Now this isn't only going to JWT,...I've got a few other companies in mind that are fully capable of making cams for us QG18DE people. But I've got to present them with some numbers and names to prove that there really is a market out there that will buy their products. 

*If your interested, this is what I need.  * 
* Your Name
* Email Address

I'd request that everyone that is interested post me an email with this information. Once its finished, I'll present it to JWT (and the other companies I'm looking into) to see if we can't get this started. I will email everyone back with whatever responses I get. 

I'm extending this petition until *March 31, 2003  *. So get your response in asap. This could determine the QG18DE's aftermarket cam fate.


----------

